# Best Webcam



## arjhay

which webcam do u think is best ? i'm planning to buy one.. any suggestions ?


----------



## Praetor

Depends on your budget/intent but I use the Logitech Cams are good enough for me (mostly because they're cheap and i'm poor )


----------



## Fure6

Praetor said:
			
		

> (mostly because they're cheap and i'm poor )


well quite spending your money on those canadian whores man!

i don't have a webcam...why do you want one? i just don't see the use.


----------



## Praetor

> why do you want one?


Doesnt matter to us now does it?  If (s)he wants one that's good enough 



> i just don't see the use.


Plenty of uses; just consider long distance communiqués for example


----------



## ian

webcams are way cool, I dont have one, so I cant recommend one.
Best way is to maybe check yahoo and look at a few webcams, and if you see one with a good quality picture, just ask them what kind of webcam they are using.
My favourite webcams to check out are these ones.
http://www.ev1servers.net/english/dc/webcams.asp


----------



## Praetor

I'd reccomend that you dont get a webcam with a *native* resolution less than 640x480 .. many webcams are marketed as 640x480 but they are really 320x240 native and interpolated as such


----------



## Praetor

> Another way would be to buy a decent normal digital camera with a higher resolution which enables webcam use.


Translation: buy a webcam. Something we've already noted


----------



## arjhay

thanks for the reply... i am planning to buy the webcam creative.. i think it's kinda good...


----------



## Praetor

Yeah typical creative webcams are 640x480 native... try to stay away from the 640x480 *capable* ones which are actually 320x240 native


----------



## NikeAero1080

Im going to pick up the Logitech QuickCam Pro 4000. A buddy of mine has it and it works really well. I just have to figure out how I'm going to put the feed onto my web site. Any ideas?


----------



## nitemistress

I'm not sure about that one but I have the Logitech ClickSmart 420 which has motion detection monitoring and allows you to set up web site as well as a few other things. Each part is set up step by step through the Camera Control Centre. Good luck with yours!


----------



## Emptyevergreen

i heard that the (i know its mac) isight is a really good webcam and if i were to get one that would be the one


----------

